# Electric switches



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

I have had my Eura Mobil 810 Integra since March.

There are two electric switches about six inches from the floor on the bench section of the seat behind the passenger seat (left hand side). Can anyone tell me what these are for, please?


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

They're to switch the heating on in the hab area whilst travelling. Someone with much more knowledge than me will probably give you more detail but I do know it really does work well.
Lesley


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi 
these are the fan control switches for extra heating supplied from the engine cooling system. there is a heat exchanger in the seating area behind the left seat.

john h


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, and you need the 12v switched ON ( on your contol panel ) or it will not work.  Bob.


----------

